# Adding new chicks to the flock



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

How long should I keep the chicks in their cage in the coop. Will the other chickens be real mean ti them

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

We have never used the cage method. Are your chickens allowed to free range during the day? We have a very mellow flock as it is (Orpington, Cochin, d'Uccle, Maran, and Ameraucana), but adding fully feathered pullets/cockerels at night you'll have your best success. Add in even numbers so they can buddy up. If the flock anticipates going outside in the morning, or allowed outside at free will, you shouldn't have a problem with picking. Our bullies are the guinea fowl we keep with the chickens. They're the bosses. Other than that we've never had a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes their able to go outside during thr if they want too. But it been so cold here, they just poke their heads out and go back in. Their so funny when they see the snow. I left the cage door open and let them come out on their own. So far not much pecking. The rooster seem better them then the hens. The hens are pecking them now and again. But they do look like their getting comfortable in there already. I'm very happy 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

I wouldn't introduce a new chicken into the flock until they've been quarantined for thirty days. After the thirty days, I would introduce at night.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh ok does it make.a different if they came from their eggs. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

As long as you don't notice any respiratory problems, place them in there at night.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Ok, I let them out for a little while when I was sitting in there. Then I put them back in. I'll put them back out with them

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

For some reason, our Roos were the same way. They kinda are daddy to the pullets. The hens are always kinda bossy, but they're that way with each other. Once pecking order is established they won't have any problems. Do you have a heat lamp I'm the coop for the new ones? Or were they off the lamp when you moved them anyway? 

I don't quarantine any of our own chicks. That's foolish being chicks are raised separately anyway. New ones, yes, but once again, chicks are raised separately until fully feathered.  I separate by size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes I have heat lamps in the coop even for the big ones. It been real cold here. Where in new Hampshire

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

We're in northwest Wisconsin. I know your pain! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Its been a real bad winter, hope we get a break soon

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

